

Ask HN: Fabrication startup name? - dougp

I remember a company that you could design products and I believe they cut them out of wood on demand as people ordered them.  Can anyone help me out with their name? Google isn't helping.
======
dpnewman
this recently appeared here in HN. emphasis on stainless steel tho.

[http://www.crunchgear.com/2009/08/04/the-future-of-
fabricati...](http://www.crunchgear.com/2009/08/04/the-future-of-fabrication-
is-here-shapeways-announces-stainless-steel-printing/)

shapeways.com

------
brk
Big Blue Saw?

~~~
dougp
Not the one I was thinking of but I bookmarked them.

